# Sticky  How to add a car show to the event calendar



## LayItLow

*EDIT: See post below this one for more relevant information.


In addition to posting a topic in this forum* where your show can be discussed, you can also have your your car show put on the event calendar by following these steps:


*1) Go the calendar and check the date of your show to make sure it hasn't already been added.
**
2) Compile the following information:

Event Title
Date
Time
Location (include street address, city and state)
Any other relevant info (admission, entry fees, contact, etc.)
Link to the topic you've already posted in this forum

3) E-mail the above info to: [email protected]*



The following is an example of a sent e-mail with all the proper information:












I'll try and get the event added to the calendar within 72 hours of receiving your e-mail. If you don't have all the details of the event, wait until you do before sending the e-mail. I won't add an event if you don't include enough information (like the time and exact location).


----------



## LayItLow

I'm still attending to the e-mails but with the new forum software, the best way to add your event is to visit the calendar here:

*[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/calendar.php*

[/URL]Click the "Add New Event" button on the right side of the window. Make sure you include a relevant title and the date, time, and location (state and city) and I'll get the event approved and added to the calendar within 2 weeks.


----------



## LayItLow

Add your car show and other events by visiting:

*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/calendar.php

*A moderator will need to approve your event before it shows up to all users so make sure all the relevant information is included when you submit it.


----------

